# New to collecting and the forum with a 6 bike find



## jpromo (May 26, 2011)

Craigslist find of 6 old bikes for 90$ in Findlay, Ohio.

Probably my favorite in the lot is this 40s Shelby Flyer. Skip Tooth, good original paint, very rideable. Not sure on year; pulling for Pre-War but the serial reads A14798 with a 550 nearby under the crank. 








A 1962 Columbia; not sure on model but it's branded L225616 with a bell in the tank. Paint looks to be original between the patina and decals but I've never seen an old bike in this shade of purple.




A 1963 Columbia; no clue on model again but M429142.



Also in that picture is a 1960 basket case of a Schwinn Traveler with Stainless steel fenders--the only things on the bike that aren't rusted to oblivion.

Late 50s early 60s Firestone Warrior which I believe was made by Monark. S/N 9C242946. I like keeping all original if I can but this one's so far gone that I'm excited to do a repaint and make into a good cruiser without the worry of riding a bike of value around everywhere.




And finally what I believe is a Huffy Sportsman. 3-speed Sturmey with an old school Grip shifter. S/N 2645363 so 1972 or '62?




All in all, a pretty good deal for 90$. A shame the 2 mens bikes are either incomplete or rotted beyond recovery.
If anybody has any info on production years or models of the uncertain ones I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2011)

I was going to offer to give that old Firestone a home, but in Michigan....shipping is gonna kill me! The bike is Huffy built, 1969 I believe.

I prowl craigslist daily, and shocked that this went under my radar-LMAO! KILLER DEAL!


----------



## robertc (May 26, 2011)

Right place at the right time with the right money. Sweet deal.


----------



## tony d. (May 26, 2011)

sorry to inform you but the shelby is a roadmaster someone switched the tag


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2011)

Really? That would be quite surprising because it has a Shelby chainguard as well. On top of that, it was found 50 miles from Shelby Ohio and has an old Findlay license that says it's been there at least since 1957. Pictures of a Roadmaster? I couldn't find any that resemble it; thanks.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2011)

_I was going to offer to give that old Firestone a home, but in Michigan....shipping is gonna kill me! The bike is Huffy built, 1969 I believe._

Yeah I trucked down to Ohio with a trailer to get everything. Thanks for the info! I just got a stem in the mail that should fit the unusually small 7/8" fork diameter.


----------



## tony d. (May 27, 2011)

it's a C.W.C. frame and front chain ring  mabe made for shelby but the drop outs and chain ring don't lie


----------



## RMS37 (May 27, 2011)

The “Shelby” is an AMF built Shelby. AMF purchased Cleveland Welding in 1951 and the remains of Shelby at the end of 1953. In early 1954 Shelby production was moved from the original factory in Shelby Ohio to the CWC factory in Cleveland (note that the Shelby Badge states Cleveland, Ohio.) From that point on Shelby bicycles were built on standard or slightly modified AMF/CWC Roadmaster frames and many were kitted out with leftover Shelby parts that came with the buyout. The serial number likely reads A14798 55Cw; the last character is a small w in the mouth of the C. From 1952 through 1956 AMF/CWC frames used a serial number suffix which presumably includes the model year dating this bike to 1955. The Chainring is a CWC pattern item and I don't doubt that the 1" pitch drive is original to the bike. Much of the AMF/CWC line was switched to 1/2" pitch in 1954 but 1" pitch supplies were probably used up till they were gone.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2011)

Awesome responses, thanks a lot for the information! That all makes a lot of sense with all the manufacturers being bought out and added together. It just looked too legitimate to be a backyard bolt-on job.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2011)

The Warrior is made by Huffy, who bought Monark in 1957, and used the name on Huffy clones into the early 60s. The sportsman was made by Raliegh and imported by Huffy. The S/A hub should have a 2 digit year code on it.


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to the hobby! Please be sure to look up Memory Lane Classics in Grand Rapis, OH call 419-877-5641. Tell them the Jersey Devil sent you....

Joe


----------



## partsguy (May 31, 2011)

RMS37 said:


> The “Shelby” is an AMF built Shelby. AMF purchased Cleveland Welding in 1951 and the remains of Shelby at the end of 1953. In early 1954 Shelby production was moved from the original factory in Shelby Ohio to the CWC factory in Cleveland (note that the Shelby Badge states Cleveland, Ohio.) From that point on Shelby bicycles were built on standard or slightly modified AMF/CWC Roadmaster frames and many were kitted out with leftover Shelby parts that came with the buyout. The serial number likely reads A14798 55Cw; the last character is a small w in the mouth of the C. From 1952 through 1956 AMF/CWC frames used a serial number suffix which presumably includes the model year dating this bike to 1955. The Chainring is a CWC pattern item and I don't doubt that the 1" pitch drive is original to the bike. Much of the AMF/CWC line was switched to 1/2" pitch in 1954 but 1" pitch supplies were probably used up till they were gone.




Kinda like when Huffy bought out Monark? I notice some similarities I think.


----------



## jpromo (May 31, 2011)

stingrayjoe said:


> Welcome to the hobby! Please be sure to look up Memory Lane Classics in Grand Rapis, OH call 419-877-5641. Tell them the Jersey Devil sent you....
> 
> Joe




I have already done so! I was really bummed because I got into this about a week after the huge Memory Lane swap meet.


----------



## jpromo (May 31, 2011)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The Warrior is made by Huffy, who bought Monark in 1957, and used the name on Huffy clones into the early 60s.




So with the serial beginning with a 9, would you think it to be a 59 if you were to follow Huffy serial dating? Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2011)

jpromo said:


> So with the serial beginning with a 9, would you think it to be a 59 if you were to follow Huffy serial dating? Thanks




Most likely, though typical numbers would be something like 9H9000, H for Huffy of course. I haven't seen any "Huffarks" up close, so I don't know for sure how they're typically numbered.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 1, 2011)

I see you need the help of a self-trained Huffy middleweight wizard-LOL!

I currently own and are in the process of fixing, a 1961 Monark Spartan. It is a Huffy built bike with the standard xH12345678 (x = number). The number is something like 1HXXXXXX (I only remember the first two digits). The "C" in your number is odd, but the number system works on the same principle. Here is how to date a Huffy of this era: first, the first digit in the serial number indicates the last digit in the year of manufature. This is, in your case, 19_9. Then determine the decade. The dead ringer for me is that chainring which Huffy used from the 60s-late 70s/early 80s. Next, the 60's style fenders and frame date this bike a 1969 model.

The chaingaurd would have been clean-cut, no frills. Straight, narrow, space-age looking. The pedals could have been anything-go for something that looks cool! Thats all I can say. If it would have had a rack, then it would be flat, clean-cut sheet metal with chrome braces (which I may have although in the wrong color). If it had a tank, it would be kinda boxy, have a stainless steel trim plate on top, and possibly switches for horns and lights if it had those options.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 1, 2011)

As I look closer, I don't see any holes on the top of the rear fender. If it does not have them, then it did come with the rack as a factory option. If you can get me pics of the backside of the headtube, I can tell you if it had a tank.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 1, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> As I look closer, I don't see any holes on the top of the rear fender. If it does not have them, then it did come with the rack as a factory option.




This might explain why the rear fender is not attached down the seat stay. It has a hole but does not have anything to bolt to; possibly because it had a rack? I'll get those pictures tomorrow. If you have a picture of what the rack would look like, that'd be greatly appreciated. I'm likely going to repaint as well so current color wouldn't be an issue.


----------

